# How are the hound guys doing so far?



## srconnell22

I've only managed to make it out a few times so far, but the running has been good. The snow seems to be holding up well enough for now. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## varminthunter

Cool pics! What areas are you running? We have a few guys around my area doing this. How does it work? Let the dogs out one side of the mile and shoot the yotes coming out the other side?


----------



## srconnell22

varminthunter said:


> Cool pics! What areas are you running? We have a few guys around my area doing this. How does it work? Let the dogs out one side of the mile and shoot the yotes coming out the other side?


Six out of the seven I've been involved with so far have come from north of 55 on state land. One was south of 55 on private land. We have actually just been approached by about a 1200 acre subdivision asking if we could come up into the sub and hunt as they are having problems with losing cats/small dogs to coyotes. We may be trying that soon to help them out with their problem. 

Typically speaking, you'll go out and look for a track crossing a road going into a section you can hunt. When you find the track, you'll let one or two cold trailers out onto it. The cold trailers are adept at following an older track until they get it jumped and moving. Once it is jumped, it will either cross a road or you walk dogs in and cut them loose with the other dogs. Typically speaking a coyote chase is 2-4 dogs on a jumped coyote (at least for us, others may do it differently). 

The dogs will chase the coyote until they either catch it, bay it up, or push it in front of someone with a shotgun or rifle. 

It's a great offseason workout for our bear dogs, and for us.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Were getting after them so far 6 down. Anywhere from Montmerency county to Shiawasee county. I put a thread on here last year and got beat up pretty good. I hope this goes the right way. 







We don't run bears just yotes. We love this time of year it comes and goes way to fast. I see a warm up in the forecast which is a bummer. Hoping it stay's cold and snows.


----------



## varminthunter

Awesome, That sounds like a good time and i know its very productive talking to guys around us. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kick n back

We ran yesterday and got 9 yotes and a fox. Some open country and square miles here which makes it easier than bigger sections.


----------



## srconnell22

kick n back said:


> We ran yesterday and got 9 yotes and a fox. Some open country and square miles here which makes it easier than bigger sections.



I saw that picture online today. Congrats on an incredible day. That is mind blowing if they were all ran and no strays were shot. Great work.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Wow 9... I was thinking 3 was pretty darn good... Congrats keep after them


----------



## CHASINEYES

Sounds like a good time, nice pics. Sure is nice seeing someone getting it done.

Woke up a little early this morning and noticed it was snowing with an 1"1/2 of fresh snow so I decided to go for a ride. The yotes were running this morning and last night. At 3:00 am most of the roads hadn't had any traffic on them yet. I found several places where a pair went down the road for a quarter mile. Seen several sets crossing roads made by lone animals as well.


----------



## kingfishcam

Awesome job guys!


----------



## kick n back

srconnell22 said:


> I saw that picture online today. Congrats on an incredible day. That is mind blowing if they were all ran and no strays were shot. Great work.


Thanks was a good day. Strays?? Aren't they all strays? They all need to be killed. Only good coyote is a dead one. No, we don't run them all with the dogs. Humans can get them running too. 4 yotes and a fox today.


----------



## srconnell22

kick n back said:


> No, we don't run them all with the dogs. Humans can get them running too. 4 yotes and a fox today.



That's what I figured. Just curious, out of the 9 for the day, how many were killed in front of dogs (being chased by dogs)? 

I'm picturing tiny wood lots and one guy walking in the upwind side of it with trucks lined up on the downwind side with rifles. Could be completely wrong, just curious. Just trying to figure out the logistics of what it would take to kill that many in a day. 

Either way, good job and keep it up.


----------



## bfaber

If you have a big enough group that would work. We dont shoot em unless the hounds chase em. Even then we really watch our shots. We dont do the jump out of the truck and start blazing away stuff. Our best day was 6 and they were all jumped as pairs and dogs split 2 of the pairs so we split into 2 groups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22

bfaber said:


> If you have a big enough group that would work. We dont shoot em unless the hounds chase em. Even then we really watch our shots. We dont do the jump out of the truck and start blazing away stuff. Our best day was 6 and they were all jumped as pairs and dogs split 2 of the pairs so we split into 2 groups.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



We killed one stray last year and that was a legitimate accident. 

The dogs were pounding coming right for the shooter 500 yards out when a yote popped out from their direction and he shot it. Dogs hit 290 and turned south still carrying the mail. We ended up killing the one we were running 10 minutes later. 

A member here had the best idea I've heard regarding strays. In his group if a shooter kills a coyote that isn't being run by the dogs, the shooter buys the houndsmen a bag of dog food. My dog feed is $38 per 40# bag. I think they'd figure out trigger control awful quick.

Congrats on a 6 yote day! That's a heck of a day picking up all those splits!


----------



## bfaber

We make em buy the first round. Every miss and gettin stuck also cost you a round as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMITTY1233

Its easy to shoot a squirter here or there but we try really hard not to do it. I don't feed dogs all year to jump shoot coyotes. Does it happen yes but usually there is a pretty good explanation for why in our group. We have recently named our group the "He aint going far" Group.... After every shot "He aint going far" 10 miles later were harassing the heck out of the guy that said it... A lot of air around them yotes at times! Great to see other groups post on here.


----------



## lucky hunter

Here in Clinton County is has been very slow for us this year. Weather has not been cooperating yet. Been either too warm with no snow or blistering cold. We have only managed 2 yotes in 3 runs so far. We only have 2 adult dogs and 2 6 month old pups we are trying to train this year tho. Doubt we will hit the 41 we had last year at this rate. Hopefully I will be able to make it out this weekend to get something going. 

For some reason this year the guys don't seem to want to be out. Im the only one out looking for tracks mostly and I want to get out and run as I have one of the pups to train. He is showing some good potential so far as he is running with our 1 cold nose dog so far. 

Been pretty disappointing thus far with the guys in the group along with the weather conditions this year. Hopefully things will get better soon!


----------



## bfaber

The weather has been disapointing. Hard crusty snow with the powder on top constantly blowing in the wind that never quits. We only have ran three in the last two weekends. One good runner we killed. One that didnt want to run and had the dogs catch him withing a mile. The other one we called track star ran that dog four hours and probly 20 miles never even came close to getting a shot. Hate letting em get away but dogs were toast and it was still fun as heck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Filthyoter

If anyone in oceana, muskegon, kent, Ottawa counties that run dogs wants to show a rookie the sport id love to come help out and see how it's done. I will also pitch in gas money or anything else that's needed!


----------



## srconnell22

Filthyoter said:


> If anyone in oceana, muskegon, kent, Ottawa counties that run dogs wants to show a rookie the sport id love to come help out and see how it's done. I will also pitch in gas money or anything else that's needed!



I'm sure someone would be happy to show you how it's done, filth. Good luck.


----------



## kick n back

srconnell22 said:


> That's what I figured. Just curious, out of the 9 for the day, how many were killed in front of dogs (being chased by dogs)?
> 
> I'm picturing tiny wood lots and one guy walking in the upwind side of it with trucks lined up on the downwind side with rifles. Could be completely wrong, just curious. Just trying to figure out the logistics of what it would take to kill that many in a day.
> 
> Either way, good job and keep it up.


I would say 4 or 5 that day. It all depends on the day. Some wood lots are bigger than others. Box in tracks and guys walk in from different directions to cut track. Sometimes with dogs and sometimes without. Usually guys posted up by roads and edges. Get them up and moving!!! A lot of communication and team work to have good success. We got 3 yotes yesterday. I know some on here are true houndsmen, we like to cut the population down as much as we can. All of them to go in my eyes because they eat what I like to eat and hunt. To each their own I guess. Have fun and be safe is the key in my eyes!!


----------



## srconnell22

kick n back said:


> I would say 4 or 5 that day. It all depends on the day. Some wood lots are bigger than others. Box in tracks and guys walk in from different directions to cut track. Sometimes with dogs and sometimes without. Usually guys posted up by roads and edges. Get them up and moving!!! A lot of communication and team work to have good success. We got 3 yotes yesterday. I know some on here are true houndsmen, we like to cut the population down as much as we can. All of them to go in my eyes because they eat what I like to eat and hunt. To each their own I guess. Have fun and be safe is the key in my eyes!!



Yep. No issues with it, I was just thinking there are probably a lot of places in the SLP that this form of hunting could be done. Never know, by explaining it you may inspire some other guys whom haven't tried it before to try it and be successful. 


Keep after em.


----------



## bfaber

We used to do that but when you feed a dog all year you want to see em work. Lost 2 today one got in a piece we cant go so we has to pull em off. Other one we lost went in a 2x2 section at 4:30 so we pulled so we didnt have to chase dogs after dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy

bfaber said:


> We used to do that but when you feed a dog all year you want to see em work. Lost 2 today one got in a piece we cant go so we has to pull em off. Other one we lost went in a 2x2 section at 4:30 so we pulled so we didnt have to chase dogs after dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


bfaber,
I would think I could get an invite since I took you steelhead fishing!!!!!


----------



## laker taker




----------



## laker taker

28 on the year for our hound group managed 2 coyote and a red today.... need fresh snow bad tracks hard to find no fresh snow for a week now


----------



## srconnell22

Looks like you hunt in the same group as kick n back. I believe I saw a picture of a little boy holding his first yote from your group. Congrats guys, keep it up. 

The snow is junk here.


----------



## srconnell22

Ran this funny lookin' coyote today...


----------



## Jim Orman

Good Job Scott nice cat, wanna get up there and run with ya real soon !!


----------



## srconnell22

Jim Orman said:


> Good Job Scott nice cat, wanna get up there and run with ya real soon !!



Anytime, just get ahold of me when you're coming north. Seeing lots of hare tracks out and about.


----------



## Jim Orman

I get ahold of ya how much snow up at the house ??


----------



## srconnell22

Plenty, it's pretty junky though. Hard as a rock this morning.


----------



## lucky hunter

We just killed #6 last Saturday. Snow conditions are killing us this year down state. Been getting my 6 month old pup out as much as possible and got him in some good short races. Once he sees the yote he is barking every breath and always staying with it. Once its bayed, he is grabbing at the yote and barking like crazy. Super happy with him thus far and I think he has some great potential even though he is just sight chasing right now.


----------



## Firefighter

Nice work guys!


----------



## SMITTY1233

We killed 7 & 8 last weekend. Fingers and toes crossed for some fresh powder on top of this concrete. We are shut down here...


----------



## QDMAMAN

....from guys that have seen a lot more coyotes than me.
I've killed 4 myself and seen many displayed as fresh kills and stuffed, but none, despite color, that look like this "coyote".


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

QD, we have a lot of big ones like that here in the U.P. How much do you think that thing weighs?


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> ....from guys that have seen a lot more coyotes than me.
> I've killed 4 myself and seen many displayed as fresh kills and stuffed, but none, despite color, that look like this "coyote".


 Looks like a coydog to me.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Rooster Cogburn said:


> QD, we have a lot of big ones like that here in the U.P. How much do you think that thing weighs?


Can't say for sure but appears to be more than any coyote I've ever laid eyes on.:chillin:


----------



## Jim Orman

looks to big of a head for coyote if I seen it in woods I swear it was a wolf !!!


----------



## bfaber

They were moving today seen 6. Ended up 3 for 4. Seams like every section we went into a squirter popped out.


----------



## bfaber

End sunday with 2 more. Great weekend


----------



## srconnell22

Congrats on the 5 spot bfaber! Only hunted Saturday... ran two, caught one. 

The first one ran directly to a snowmobile trail off the jump, then never left snowmobile trails and paved roads the rest of the time we ran it. Pulled dogs off of that one.


----------



## wolverines

Do you guys all use GPS? Obviously all the dog owners have them, and most in our group have them now too. I just got an Astro320 this summer. Very expensive, but worth every dime.


----------



## srconnell22

wolverines said:


> Do you guys all use GPS? Obviously all the dog owners have them, and most in our group have them now too. I just got an Astro320 this summer. Very expensive, but worth every dime.



Yes, I have two alphas and four TT10s with Marshall telemetry collars attached. Not cheap, but worth their weight in gold as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## WACKNSTACK

Any of you hounds guys want to run your dogs let me know. We have a few large properties in Monroe that need a good thinning out! PM me


----------



## SMITTY1233

We killed two this weekend... We've had some very long chases were the coyote just line out and run for the their lives this year. Two chases crossed 10+ roads and 11 different sections. Been a tough year with conditions but we've managed 12 so far. Not looking good for the 20 goal!!


----------



## MERGANZER

A group of guys took 11 this past weekend by me. They are friends of a friend. The snow looked pretty good both days sat and sun. They have done okay so far its just the lack of good conditions it seems so far this year.

Ganzer


----------



## bfaber

Them starting to breed shure helps. We seen 5 standing in the wide open during daylight. Some how 3 got away goes to show just how smart they are


----------



## hunting farmer

I am interested in getting some coyote hounds. Does anyone know someone who has some available?


----------



## wolverines

srconnell22 said:


> Yes, I have two alphas and four TT10s with Marshall telemetry collars attached. Not cheap, but worth their weight in gold as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> View attachment 74254


 
We all have Astros. I think it will be a while before the switch is made to Alphas, but I thought I heard that the 320 has been discontinued as well as the 220. Garmin may be forcing our hand at some point...


----------



## wolverines

SMITTY1233 said:


> We've had some very long chases where the coyote just line out and run for the their lives this year.


 


When that happens, I think there's a good chance it's a coyote that's been run by dogs before. I could be wrong, but that's my theory. I'm sure the size and lay-out of each particular section play a role as well.


----------



## srconnell22

wolverines said:


> We all have Astros. I think it will be a while before the switch is made to Alphas, but I thought I heard that the 320 has been discontinued as well as the 220. Garmin may be forcing our hand at some point...



I know the 220 is discontinued. The DC-20, 30, 40 and 50 are also discontinued. 

I'm not aware of the 320 being discontinued. As far as I know they are pairing it with the T5 and selling as a combo still. It wouldn't surprise me if they eventually went to just the alpha with the T5 series of collars for competition **** hunters. As far as I know, they are the reason that the astro series still exists.

Hunting Farmer - I sent you a pm with a couple for sale that I know about.


----------



## srconnell22

We went 4/5 yesterday.


----------



## Jim Orman

Good job Scott and Crew Awsome !!


----------



## srconnell22

Jim Orman said:


> Good job Scott and Crew Awsome !!



Wish you were up here. Had two going into a driveway in your neighborhood, must have been looking for small dogs and cats. They never came out of your block yesterday.


----------



## dead short

One group over here was at 81 as of Friday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bfaber

Went 3/3 yesterday plus fox. Was 1/2 today and runing the third when i had to leave and go home to get some things done.


----------



## srconnell22

We were 3/3 today before the wind and snow cut our day short. We finished 7/8 for the weekend. 

We participated in a small coyote hunting contest put on by the clam river houndsmen club this weekend. We took 2nd place with our 7. The total harvest for the tournament was 31 coyotes over the 2 day weekend.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Nice, I bet that was fun. That's a good looking pile of yotes .


----------

